# my first shave job photo



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so here is my first shave job. I see a few spots that need touch up. 
I also wasn't sure what to do with the head or on the hoof hair. 
I basically did what I would do to a dog minus the feet. 

I was using the clippers I use on my husbands head.  
The Andis ordered hadn't come yet and I couldn't wait. 

Please let me know what I need to do different or touch up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you did an awesome first clip job! Mine was SO choppy the first time....but you did really really well. :hi5:

You'll just want to shave down anything left around the legs and you'll want to shave straight across the tip of the tail to make the tip flat on the top...or maybe you did I just can't see it? 

You doe looks very nice...and looks like a nice udder too! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Kylee! I didn't do the tail tip. I actually just posted her tail in another thread because she has a fishtail.  Copper being delivered tomorrow.

Do you shave the head?
Do you shave the hair to show the hoof?

I just stopped by the goat show on Sat and forgot to look at all those details.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I shave all around the hooves...in between toes and underneath dew claws and on the legs. :thumb: You want the hooves to be seen easily and shaving the legs and hooves down makes the goat look uniform.
I usually just shave the excess hair on the poll and cheeks and leave the rest. I have heard of shaving inside the ears so the judge can see the tattoos easier, but I don't always do that. I also have seen some shave the head down completely. I personally just "clean it up". 

And don't worry about the copper thing...I have several right now who are going through a deficiency...it always seems to happen around this time of year. Once they get some copper in them they'll start improving pretty quickly! :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I shaved my buck last night and he is hiding in embarrassment!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks she was my first goat shave job but I worked as a dog groomer for a while so I've shaved a bunch of doggies.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She looks good! I've got my stand and blades in the mail... I feel bad for my poor goats! But she looks really good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job!! She looks MUCH better than the hack job I did with Bailey and Binkey!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think she looks good  Grooming those doggies sure helped for this I am sure  We have to touch up my kids 4-H does tomorrow...oh fun....I am not a pro with clippers...hehe... they are meat goats so they just get clipped, but still...It wasn't a born trait for me LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know people all shave animals different. 
When I am going for a smooth even look I shave from head to tail in the longest strokes possible. 

If I want a very close shave like on the udder I go against the hair growth. 

That is what I found gave the least lines on dogs and it seamed to work well with this girl. Not sure if thats how its meant to be done or not.

I also lay the flat side blade flat against the body and don't hold at a angle. Hope that makes sense. 

I am doing a few more tomorrow afternoon hopefully and get to try out my new Andis clippers. :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

**Runs to hide her own half-naked does** 

 You did a GREAT job. . . . :thumb:


----------

